# Prismacolor markers technique



## Tcanine (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey, I'm an all-around "art whore" and one of the buzillion media I have laying around is this huge box of Prismacolor markers my mom bought for me and my cousin gave me.  I really want to use them but I'm intimidated by them (I've been doing acrylics lately--I'm used to being able to just paint over my mistakes and markers are so... permanent.)
Anyway, can anybody give me a site to go to or a general technique idea?  I really have no idea how to use these things.
O_O


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Dec 26, 2007)

The awesome thing about the markers are how well they blend together... if they're still "wet."  I just bought a new set myself and am looking forward to messing with those and my prismacolor pencils.  That what Joseph Michael Linsner does for the Dawn comic books.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 26, 2007)

You can save or blend the markers with alcohol, since they're alcohol based.


----------



## ulbandi (Dec 27, 2007)

Coloring large areas with Prismas will look much better if you move the marker in a circular motion instead of making straight strokes - you won't get streaks then.

Also, they work really with semi-porous coated paper because the ink will stay wet longer and won't bleed.  Most art stores have paper specifically for ink and markers.  Alternately, watercolor paper sucks the ink in immediately and is good if you want more harsh, cel-style shading.

I've found that experimenting with them is much more helpful than following a tutorial because you'll find your own style.


----------



## Sparkynekomi (Dec 30, 2007)

ulbandi said:
			
		

> Coloring large areas with Prismas will look much better if you move the marker in a circular motion instead of making straight strokes - you won't get streaks then.
> 
> Also, they work really with semi-porous coated paper because the ink will stay wet longer and won't bleed.  Most art stores have paper specifically for ink and markers.  Alternately, watercolor paper sucks the ink in immediately and is good if you want more harsh, cel-style shading.
> 
> I've found that experimenting with them is much more helpful than following a tutorial because you'll find your own style.



Agreed. Experimenting has always been the best way to tackle markers. I have tried teaching people MY marker style before and it has almost always ended  in disaster. You need to find your own voice with them and the best way to do that is to not be intimidated and to just, as it's been said, dive right in! You will have a much better time with them if you find out what works for YOU rather than trying to conform to what someone else is doing. 

Don;t worry about being afriad with them. Prismas are not like those cheap crayola brand markers. They last. So even if you mess up once, twice, thrice, or fifteen times.... You'll still have a good marker full of color.


----------



## Tcanine (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks everyone!
I suppose I'll grow a pair and hop to it.

I gots me some marker paper, so that's good.  I guess I just need to get started!


----------

